# Does not work on some ipads?



## Chiana (Nov 22, 2017)

Does this game only work on some ipads?  I am trying to install it on my friend's ipad and the error message says not compatible.  

Does anyone know if it will run with an android simulator on ipad?  Which one would you recommend for this?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 22, 2017)

It really depends on what version of iOS the iPad is running. It requires iOS 9 or later


----------



## Chiana (Nov 22, 2017)

She is running 10.something.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe the problem is not in the game but elsewhere in the setup


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 22, 2017)

Chiana said:


> She is running 10.something.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Maybe the problem is not in the game but elsewhere in the setup



Hmm what kind of iPad is it? The list says it's compatible with: iPad Air, iPad Air 2, iPad Mini 3, iPad Mini 4, 9.7-inch, 12.9 Inch, & 10.5 Inch iPad Pro,


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 22, 2017)

My cousin got it on her IPad- not sure which type/IOS it is though although it looks like an IPad mini to me


----------



## Chiana (Nov 22, 2017)

It just downloaded on an ipad mini we borrowed to test it, but not the ipad


----------



## Chiana (Nov 24, 2017)

I just thought I would check in and see if there have been any workarounds for this, yet.  We really want the game installed on the ipad.


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2017)

Yeah, it's a matter of device hardware, not the operating system. Pocket Camp is only supported on 64-bit iOS devices. So this means iPhone 5S and newer, iPad Air and newer, and iPad Mini 2 and newer. These devices are all from 2013 (four years ago!) so it's not an entirely unreasonable requirement but it still really sucks for anyone who can't run it. Mobile hardware moves too fast!


----------



## Chiana (Nov 25, 2017)

Justin said:


> Yeah, it's a matter of device hardware, not the operating system. Pocket Camp is only supported on 64-bit iOS devices. So this means iPhone 5S and newer, iPad Air and newer, and iPad Mini 2 and newer. These devices are all from 2013 (four years ago!) so it's not an entirely unreasonable requirement but it still really sucks for anyone who can't run it. Mobile hardware moves too fast!



Ah.  That explains it.  That really does suck as a new ipad is a bit too much of an expense to play Pocket Camp for my friend (and many others I would think).  I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 which is a few years old.  It plays on that but the lag really detracts from the game.  I know there are other tablets in that line on sale right now but I am not sure which ones might play the game without lag, so am not willing to risk the expanse yet.  Drats!  

I have tried an android emulatior on my PC but it still would not play.  My PC is probably too old as well.  Arrrghhhh!  This is torture for such dedicated AC fans.


----------

